# These Cat Tower Tree Houses Look Pretty Neat!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2020)

No room in my small house for these, but they are nice!  












https://www.boredpanda.com/indoor-cat-towers-pet-tree-houses/


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 16, 2020)

my daughter’s cat, Simon, has no leaves on his perch but he has figured out how to watch the birds in the morning


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2020)

This is my cat's luxury condo.  






His bird's eye view atop a tree in our yard.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2020)




----------

